# Columbus, Ohio HD locals??



## kagiemac (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone been able to gleen any specific info about the arrival of Columbus Ohio locals in HD? Every month I'm promised it will be NEXT month, but even the CSR supervisors I've spoken to won't divulge any details as to where we're at in the process (uplinked, being tested, whatever...). After a very rocky 11th year with Dish, I stayed with them ONLY because of the promise Columbus would be up and running by Feb. As I'm out in the country, OTA and cable are non-starters for me.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!
Columbus HD locals have been uplinked since 1/14. They were scheduled to be available in "early 2009," and now "after March."


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

I have felt your pain. We got our locals recently and I'll say hallelujah! These are better than adding bunches of the 3rd string hd channels. OTA just doesn't work in some places - including the mountains of East Tennessee.

Good luck. Hope you get them soon.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

"Soon" seems to be the popular answer from Dish, when they actually do give an answer.

Yeah and if I don't get HD locals quickly I'll be exploring my options with other providers "soon." Once again I watched The Office in SD because of the time conflict with Grey's which I recorded OTA HD. Same crap on Monday nights.

Yeah, yeah, I know the 722 has an upgrade for a dual OTA tuner. Too bad Dish wants me to pay about $200 for the upgrade AND renew my 15 month commitment.

They're pushing me away...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 722 can not be upgraded from its built-in single OTA tuner. It's the 722*k* (and 222k) that takes the optional OTA dual-tuner module.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Currently recording Grey's in HD OTA so I'm watching basketball in SD right now. But "soon" I won't have to deal with this...

Had to watch The Office in SD too. However, "soon" this will all be fixed...


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

It's almost "after March". Anyone hear any news?


----------



## rherdman (Mar 5, 2009)

Posted on Twitter:

"Columbus,OH: Not only can u follow @530on4 @DonnaNBC4 @NBCSquire & all WCMH's news updates, Ch.4 is in HD beginning Weds.! #HDTuesday"

It's a start, I guess.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

rherdman said:


> Posted on Twitter:
> 
> "Columbus,OH: Not only can u follow @530on4 @DonnaNBC4 @NBCSquire & all WCMH's news updates, Ch.4 is in HD beginning Weds.! #HDTuesday"
> 
> It's a start, I guess.


Just because the station broadcasts in HD doesn't mean DNS carries it in HD. When DNS goes HD on the Columbus DMA it will be on all (that broadcast in HD) at the same time.

EDIT: IN retrospect that very well could have been a reson for the delay (waiting on WCMH to go HD) on the whole DMA.


----------



## bigrich (Jan 3, 2006)

When they are available there won't be WNBS because of a dispute with Dispatch broadcasting. Dispatch only owns WBNS & WTHR in Indianapolis. WTHR is not available in Indianapolis because of the dispute. Dispatch is holding dish hostage for their two measly stations. I don't expect an agreement anytime soon.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Did you expect anything different from the Wolfe Family monopoly? They know that WBNS is the most watched television station in Central Ohio (as it is also a CBS affiliate and broadcasts Ohio State sports). So, charging high uplink fees for their HD signal does not surprise me. If this is not settled soon, then subscribers will either switch to DirecTV or go with one of the cable companies in Columbus. But, then again WBNS's DT OTA signal is very string because it is uplinked from a very tall tower (about 1000') just west of downtown Columbus; it's signal covers nearly 2/3 of Ohio. So, OTA is an option.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be OK with only WBNS not being available in HD via Dish. That works for me. As long as I can dvr multiple HD locals at one time.

I'm surprised that Dish was able to hammer out any type of deal with Sinclair (wsyx and wtte). They were the last to be shown in HD on TWC.

Any timeframe for Dish?

By the way, bigrich, from where are you getting your information?


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Columbus now has HD locals!! No notice, they just appeared.

All but the CBS affiliate, WBNS. Not a biggie for me since I have OTA.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

festivus said:


> Columbus now has HD locals!! No notice, they just appeared.


Welcome to the Club! :biggthump


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Correction to my last post, we don't have the PBS affiliate either, WOSU. Not a big deal though.


----------



## KATCHR (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet! I was getting tired of my fox station signal dropping in and out every nascar race. To bad about cbs though. I can live without it for now since it is my strongest signal but hope they come online soon so i can have more recording options. Thanks for posting Festivus, i hadnt even noticed they were up.


----------



## stangm (Apr 6, 2009)

What satellite are the HD locals on? How could I find out this information for myself?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

stangm said:


> What satellite are the HD locals on? How could I find out this information for myself?


:welcome_s

Everything you want to know can be found at The Echostar Knowledge Base (EKB) web site, well almost everything.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

How did we manage to rack up 16 posts without mentioning that? They're on a spot beam on 129°.


----------



## ysaric (Dec 12, 2007)

What's the deal with PBS and CBS? Thank goodness I am pulling down CBS strong OTA way out in Marysville 'cause that's a real kick in the rear to get NBC/ABC in HD just when CBS is airing the NCAA Final Four and Championship Game.

Having OTA and Dish HD just gives some extra options for watching/DVR-ing, so what's up with the hold-outs?


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

ysaric said:


> ...so what's up with the hold-outs?


My guess? Greed. But why a station would hold out on an agreement that would do nothing but possibly increase their number of viewers is beyond me.

For example, if you don't have the OTA option would you rather watch the news in HD or in SD? Would you switch from WBNS to another channel that is provided in HD? If you have an HD set you probably would. I would.

I just don't understand some of these business decisions. The only thing that I can come up with is that WBNS thinks that they can get more revenue from Dish when a deal is struck than what they'll lose in revenue from Dish customers going elsewhere for local programming.

I was very suprised that we got WTTE and WSYX this time around. Sinclair is usually impossible to deal with.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

CBS Channel 10 is now in HD. WOO HOO!


----------

